# Feeling unwell after IVF



## eurochick (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi all,

Has anyone been left feeling unwell after IVF?

I've just had my third cycle, all this year.  1st one ended in mc, cycles 2 and 3 were chem pregs.  Clearly I have been through a lot this year, but I seemed to bounce back ok from the first two, even the mc.  This time I just feel awful and have pretty much since ET (about 3 weeks ago).  I am exhausted, have low level nausea on and off, various aches and pains (major leg aches yesterday, like I was coming down with flu but gone completely today) and I'm finding it difficult to concentrate.  It's all a bit non-specific so I think going to the GP and saying "I've had IVF and now feel a bit crap" is unlikely to be helpful.

I did have my first ever "bad" EC and ET  last month though - I had a bleed at EC (although they managed to stop it pretty quickly) and they struggled with ET (the 2 previous ETs and 2 IUIs went completely smoothly so I think this was due to everything being swollen from rough handling to get to the bleed a few days earlier).  I've been wondering if there could be an infection but I temp and my temps are low so I don't think it's that.

Any ideas?  Has anyone else experienced similar?


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Hun,

I hear you!! I'm the same, ivf has made me so ill. I'm sick and headaches each round and feel awful when its over with massive migraines!!! I'm at the end nearly of my latest cycle with a bfn and I'm so ill, but I have to stay on the injections and estate gem till 14dp5dt so I have another few days of hell before my real hell starts, coming off the damn drugs. I haven't been well since I started this journey and have had to give up my career....which I now have to try to get back whilst feeling crap. It's so unfair!!! So I defo understand and your not alone xx


----------

